# Hadley Creek one week away



## GREG66 (Oct 9, 2009)

My dad , two other friends of mine and me are leaving in a week from today it see if we can chase down a few more giant Hadley Creek bucks. We are all about to go crazy to get back up there, we went last year and we only got one buck . The weather was really hot when we went last year. The forcast is showing low 30's and high 50's for the high. This weather will hopefully help the big boys get going!!!


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought that place went bankrupt.


----------



## GREG66 (Oct 9, 2009)

no thats all just rumors!!


----------



## deerslayer30 (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck, i am jealous!


----------



## kwarner (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck, wish I was goin....


----------



## South Man (Oct 9, 2009)

whats one like that cost???


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2009)

georgiabuckie said:


> whats one like that cost???


 
Too much to go up there and come back empty handed, but good luck to you guys.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Oct 10, 2009)

hadley creek is an overkill and I have heard some bad things about them but it was from competition of course...Next door actually said that during gun season it sounds like vietnam. I still would go if it was a good deal. My buddy guides up a the Illinois Connection and I hope to get to go up this year.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Oct 10, 2009)

When you run as many people through an operation as they do someone is bound to get disgruntled. I would imagine that is where a lot of the bad press comes from. I have also heard that Stacey does not communicate or return phone calls but that's just hearsay. Any tree in Pike county is going to be a good one. It just all depends on how much you want to pay to sit in it. To the original poster ...GOOD LUCK hope you kill a monster. Leave one for me.  I'm headed to Barry IL Nov 7 for 6 days.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 10, 2009)

threadfin-nole said:


> When you run as many people through an operation as they do someone is bound to get disgruntled. I would imagine that is where a lot of the bad press comes from. I have also heard that Stacey does not communicate or return phone calls but that's just hearsay. Any tree in Pike county is going to be a good one. It just all depends on how much you want to pay to sit in it. To the original poster ...GOOD LUCK hope you kill a monster. Leave one for me.  I'm headed to Barry IL Nov 7 for 6 days.


Actually, a lot of their current bad press comes from legal problems, not disgruntled hunters.......


----------



## threadfin-nole (Oct 10, 2009)

What kind of legal problems??


----------



## livetohunt (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck...I hope you guys bring back a monster.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 10, 2009)

The bankruptcy kind of legal problems......caused by defaulting on loans and "forgetting" to pay bills.  Probably not the jail time type of legal problems, but still involving the courts anyway.  Guides of his illegally killing deer, illegally tagging deer, tagging deer for clients, killing deer in IL and tagging them in other states are also causing him problems.........


----------



## StikR (Oct 10, 2009)

good luck!  Try to get Rick J or Jarad as a guide and you'll be in good hands.  There are other good ones too


----------



## GREG66 (Oct 12, 2009)

StikR said:


> good luck!  Try to get Rick J or Jarad as a guide and you'll be in good hands.  There are other good ones too



I had Mr. Ron and Rex last year. I will check into Rick J and Jarad, Thanks!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 12, 2009)

The guys on tv see a lot of deer there.  That's pretty much all I know about it.  Good luck to ya'll.  I hope you get one this year.  Take some pictures for us.


----------



## DoubleUp (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hadley Creek*

Been there twice. Jarod Heller will definitely take care of you, but Mike Coonrod has some sweet spots as well. Stacy took me a few days last year, saw about 120 deer one afternoon in between a bean and clover field with a 170 incher about 200yds away. Ask Jarod about the big cat in the litter box. Good luck.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 12, 2009)

good luck!!!


----------



## short stop (Oct 13, 2009)

threadfin-nole said:


> When you run as many people through an operation as they do someone is bound to get disgruntled. I would imagine that is where a lot of the bad press comes from. I have also heard that Stacey does not communicate or return phone calls but that's just hearsay. Any tree in Pike county is going to be a good one. It just all depends on how much you want to pay to sit in it. To the original poster ...GOOD LUCK hope you kill a monster. Leave one for me.  I'm headed to Barry IL Nov 7 for 6 days.



not hearsay -- you can do a search on any forum and find more folks who have had trouble with HC than you can shake a stick at . They are swapmed with legal trouble right now like Reylamb stated . 

Hadley Creek --The McDonalds of Deer hunting . The #1 reason I went solo looking for land thru private lease agents / private landowners ..
No way Im paying Hadley $4550 for 5 rut days in Nov + a $1000 fine for anything thats scores under 140'' --and yeah they all become certified measures when they dont score up --not to mention lic .. so your looking at coughing up $6k for a 139'' buck . No exceptions unless your a TV star or celeb or guide .....


heres some truth to what goes on at Hadley Creek by the guides/ partners  ...???? If you want to hunt with people who tolerate this kinda stuff from their own folks  -- please go ahead ..
this is just 1 case  , you can imgaine what goes on behind closed doors and that gets  swept under the rug on a yrly basis at the drive thru   deer  capitol of  IL . 

This is Court Proven FACT : not '' HEARSAY ''


Hadley Creek Guide/Partner convicted of poaching.

Reminding the offender “hunting is a privilege” for those who follow the rules, U.S. Magistrate Byron Cudmore on Monday accepted a plea arrangement that levies a $7,500 fine on a Tennessee man who violated a series of state and federal wildlife laws.


The hunter, Allen Blevins, who also served as a guide for Hadley Creek Outfitters in Pike County, was ordered to forfeit three trophy white-tailed deer mounts as well.

Blevins pleaded guilty to killing three bucks in 2004, two more than the “one buck” limit allotted to nonresident archery deer hunters. He also transported an illegally taken buck to Tennessee in violation of the federal Lacey Act. Once back in Tennessee, he checked it in as having been killed in his home state. On other occasions, he had others place their license tags on deer he killed or placed one of his tags on another’s deer.

Blevins was ordered to pay $7,500 to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service’s Lacey Act Reward Fund, and he forfeited the three mounted deer heads that were seized as evidence.

The fund defrays the cost of investigations into wildlife and conservation crimes.

Cudmore told Blevins the penalties would have been more severe if he had a previous record of violating conservation laws.

“I’ve been a hunter my whole life,” Cudmore said. “(Hunting) is about the process. I don’t like hunters that only equate success with what we bag.

“The sport doesn’t need to be sullied like that.”

The Lacey Act violation is a Class A misdemeanor with a possible maximum sentence of up to one year in prison, up to one year supervised release and up to a $100,000 fine.

Blevins, an attorney and president of Whitetail Properties, a real estate firm specializing in selling land for hunting, expressed regret during his court appearance.

“I am very sorry and remorseful for my actions,” he said. “It is the biggest mistake I ever made.”

Assistant U.S. attorney Gregory Gilmore prosecuted the case.

Chris Young can be reached at 788-1528.

The Blevins case 

*Blevins killed a 10-point buck with a bow on Oct. 1, 2004, on property owned or leased by Hadley Creek Outfitters. He did not tag the deer with his temporary harvest tag as required by Illinois law. Instead, he took the untagged deer to Tennessee and fraudulently registered it as being killed in Putnam County, Tenn.

*On Nov. 9, 2004, Blevins registered a 10-point deer that he claimed he had killed in Pike County. Another hunter at Hadley Creek Outfitters actually killed the deer. On Nov. 12, Blevins unlawfully killed a second antlered deer that was tagged and registered by another hunter. The deer was taken to a taxidermist in Tennessee to be mounted.

*On Nov. 25, 2004, Blevins killed a third antlered deer (Illinois law allows for one). That deer was illegally registered with a tag belonging to his father. That deer also was taken to a Tennessee taxidermist and mounted.

All three deer were shown in the 2004 photo gallery for Hadley Creek Outfitters. 
  ''More Lies ''      so   actually  all   4   were deer   involoved   becuse he    tagged a deer for another  client   and was shown   in  Hadleys    trophy book  ....  but they dont know anything about that ...lol   
    .  Im sure Stacy   wanted  all the HC  employees  to   help out  the  LEO   with the investigation .... lol    ...   The guy was   1  of  Stacys  buds  and  buisness partners ..hence  the delay  in    court time ... .... 
 It took yrs   to    break this  1 case   and  was  finally brought to light in 2008 



* to the original #1 poster Gregg66 , Good luck the weather is on your side ... maybe youll get a good one before the guides kill 2 or 3 each or sell their tags to customers . 
__________________


----------



## hoyt84 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck! Hope yall have a great hunt!


----------



## GREG66 (Oct 13, 2009)

short stop said:


> not hearsay -- you can do a search on any forum and find more folks who have had trouble with HC than you can shake a stick at . They are swapmed with legal trouble right now like Reylamb stated .
> 
> Hadley Creek --The McDonalds of Deer hunting . The #1 reason I went solo looking for land thru private lease agents / private landowners ..
> No way Im paying Hadley $4550 for 5 rut days in Nov + a $1000 fine for anything thats scores under 140'' --and yeah they all become certified measures when they dont score up --not to mention lic .. so your looking at coughing up $6k for a 139'' buck . No exceptions unless your a TV star or celeb or guide .....
> ...



Thanks for the info, but ive already paid and leaving in three days. I had a great trip last year and hope that it is a good trip this year. I also did not spend as much money for my trip as you were talking about. Im going on the early seasons rate. But thanks again for the info , thats REALLY good to know about. Hopefully i will be able to post some pics from HC.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you all bag yourselves some monster buck wallhangers from the Illinois "Land of the Giants".  I saw they had a big booth at the Atlanta Buckarama.  Here's some antler sheds pics below from their web site.  Not sure what to expect for you with all the varying opinions I've heard on HC.  Appears they have the hunting land that the Drury Outdoors folks & that Stan Potts use to hunt in Pike County, Illinois.  Look forward to hearing your hunting reports & experiences.  Good luck.


----------



## killNgrill (Oct 13, 2009)

DUDE! thats a pile of calcium!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2009)

good luck up there greg!  kill a big one and come home happy...or dont kill one and come home happy.  you are paying for the whole shebang, not just a dead deer


----------



## GSE (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg Im sure you will have a great time. Most outfitters have some skeletons in there closet. Let us know how you do.


----------



## jharrell (Oct 13, 2009)

Good Luck on the hunt. Any tree in Illinois should be good with the right weather.


----------



## GREG66 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys I hope to post some pics next week.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck!  Post some picture when you get back.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck Greg.


----------



## ugaof94 (Oct 14, 2009)

Best of luck to your crew!  I hope you all get good opportunities which is all you can ask for.

It has been my experience that even in a good economy these outfits are not each others' biggest fans.  Just try asking questions at a show and see how they respond.  This year seems to be much more vicious as they all have to be hurtin for paying customers.

Me and my buddies had a terrible experience with a much smaller outfitter and will never do that again.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Oct 14, 2009)

DoubleUp said:


> . Jarod Heller will definitely take care of you, but Mike Coonrod has some sweet spots as well.



is that guys last name spelled right?? i hope not.  
mike coonrod


----------



## Catwhisker (Oct 15, 2009)

Scott Bradshaw is another great guide. If you can get either him, Jared, or Mike you will be good to go!


----------



## bubba1 (Jul 20, 2013)

short stop said:


> not hearsay -- you can do a search on any forum and find more folks who have had trouble with HC than you can shake a stick at . They are swapmed with legal trouble right now like Reylamb stated .
> 
> Hadley Creek --The McDonalds of Deer hunting . The #1 reason I went solo looking for land thru private lease agents / private landowners ..
> No way Im paying Hadley $4550 for 5 rut days in Nov + a $1000 fine for anything thats scores under 140'' --and yeah they all become certified measures when they dont score up --not to mention lic .. so your looking at coughing up $6k for a 139'' buck . No exceptions unless your a TV star or celeb or guide .....
> ...



Allen Blevins owns the place now


----------



## kevincox (Jul 20, 2013)

Drove by their lodge many times on my way to a tract in Adams county. Wonder how Gregg's hunt went?


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 21, 2013)

kevincox said:


> Drove by their lodge many times on my way to a tract in Adams county. Wonder how Gregg's hunt went?



I was wondering the same thing. Maybe not very good since he never reposted, or maybe there is a whole different thread on his results from this hunt..I have heard a lot of bad things about Hadley, but have never hunted there. The last place I would hunt in Illinois is Pike county because the hunting pressure there is extremely high.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know he killed a buck out there 1 of the 2 times he went.  The buck is in his avatar.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 21, 2013)

Heard they run something like 1200 hunters through that place a season. that's a lot of DOE and a lot of unfilled tags.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think all outfitters are crooked!!!! I saved two years didn't get in a club here,went on a hunt with IMB outfitters in pike county, cost me over 5000.00 for the hunt,gas there,tags. they put me on a 75 acre farm all week, witch wasn't the farm the sent me a map of. i didn't even see a buck out of the stand for the week,Someone from deer and deer hunting magazine was there ,they catered to him all week!!!the guide would get me to my stand well after daylight,he had to carry six people to stands,one afternoon the guide was taking us to the stand and we seen a big 14 pt buck in somelses field he stop and started filming that buck.later I seen the footage on his website.the worst experience of my life.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 21, 2013)

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> I think all outfitters are crooked!!!! I saved two years didn't get in a club here,went on a hunt with IMB outfitters in pike county, cost me over 5000.00 for the hunt,gas there,tags. they put me on a 75 acre farm all week, witch wasn't the farm the sent me a map of. i didn't even see a buck out of the stand for the week,Someone from deer and deer hunting magazine was there ,they catered to him all week!!!the guide would get me to my stand well after daylight,he had to carry six people to stands,one afternoon the guide was taking us to the stand and we seen a big 14 pt buck in somelses field he stop and started filming that buck.later I seen the footage on his website.the worst experience of my life.


Hate to hear that. I use to go with a small outfitter in Pike county for 2 years. 1500 for a week including lodging and meals. 3 of us went and 2 of us got a 140 or better buck both years. Then they went up in price to 2750. That when I began leasing my own tracts to hunt up there


----------

